
Error Context – a stack trace for data - ingve
http://www.ilikebigbits.com/blog/2016/2/28/error-context-better-logging-with
======
vmorgulis
Another original idea for debugging with "codeplaces":

[http://blog.hostilefork.com/location-parameterized-
assertion...](http://blog.hostilefork.com/location-parameterized-assertions/)

